# Wildrose Kennels?



## southgabowhunter

Anybody on here ever got a dog from them? Based out of Mississppi. Mike Stewart is the owner. Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## jbeall

theres pleanty of other dogs around just as good if not better around here if you ask me.  they are very proud of there name.  i would search around with some local pro trainers if your looking for a good hunting dog.  Everyone i talk to says they're not worth the money. ive trained with a guy who has one and actually sends his dog back to them for them to train and his dog couldnt do the stuff mine could and im no pro trainer, "yet"


----------



## duckhunter2010

my buddy Ricky English owns Pobiddy Kennel in Thomaston. you should check him out if you're really looking at getting a dog. great guy to do business with and a great guy all around. has some good bloodlines and if he can't help you, he'll point you in the right direction. pobiddykennel.com is their website... i dove hunted with a 3 yo YLM from Wildrose 2 years ago. he seemed pretty hardheaded to me...


----------



## 01Foreman400

Good looking dogs for sure.  I thought about getting one of there dogs a few years ago but went with another breeder.


----------



## southernthunder

Stewart is a good salesman.


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia

I have a dog out of wildrose. She is a fantastic dog. Lots of drive and lots of energy. I will never do it again. Nothing against Wildrose, I have seen dogs with better paperwork on the Woodys. I think Wildroses training method is not that great as well. There are several Hunt test kennals with good dogs and good training. Dont buy into the wildrose thing like I did. Anyways he does very little waterfowl training he does alot of upland work.


----------



## Trigg

My uncle has a black male about 3 or 4 yrs old from Wildrose and he's like a machine.  But they are expensive


----------



## meckardt

I wouldn't do it. They are not collar conditioned etc...Most of their dogs do not do well in Hunt Test's etc... If you want to pay high dollar for a dog there are plenty around. Call Chris Akin or Derek Randle at The Retriever Academy. Theres plenty of them around but you don't have to spend that kind of dough on training to have a good dog. I would have to say they seem to pass more dogs in Grands etc... but like I said your paying big bucks. 

My buddy worked for Akin for over 6 years and he now has his own Kennel for about 8 years. Has been doing it since he was in Middle School and worked for another big trainer David Starks in Stuttgart. He always has dogs for sale etc...

http://www.ridgemarkretrievers.com/


----------



## ngaduck

Definitely just paying for the name. I've never been impressed with any of the dogs I've seen out of them. I'm with meat dog mafia on the training as well.


----------



## ebb tide

You need to look into Ashland Kennels here in Georgia.


----------



## DUhollywood1

Don't fall for the "Gentleman's Gun Dog" slogan. Without the endorsement of DU and Orvis. Not saying there isn't some great dogs that come out of there, but like others have said your buying a name and not a dog.


----------



## ngaduck

ebb tide said:


> You need to look into Ashland Kennels here in Georgia.



There are better dogs than hers too, just my opinion. I know of several letters on the ground now that I would rather have a pup out of than these two.


----------



## DUhollywood1

ngaduck said:


> There are better dogs than hers too, just my opinion. I know of several letters on the ground now that I would rather have a pup out of than these two.



X2 There are a few Finn pups in South Dakota right now that I would love to have!


----------



## Killin Time

pierce retrievers .


----------



## waterdogs

I heard that Mike at Wild rose has a agreement that you can't breed the dogs you get from him. I heard it, but not sure.


----------



## gsp754

waterdogs said:


> I heard that Mike at Wild rose has a agreement that you can't breed the dogs you get from him. I heard it, but not sure.



thats the normal for most high end blood lines.... or what the breeder considers "high end"


----------



## HuntinDawg89

I agree that you can get a lot more for your money elsewhere, but what most people are failing to mention is that unless he has changed very recently he does not get health clearances on his breeding stock.  Pups the price of what he is selling should come from proven performers in the field and they should also come with Hip, Eye, Elbow, CNM and EIC clearances (on the parents, the pups will be too young for most of that), but to the best of my knowledge they do not come with those clearances.  What is a proven performer in the field is more subjective, but health clearances are not.  Either you've got 'em or you don't.  A health guarantee is of little comfort when you've already fallen in love with the dog and then find out it has major health issues...not saying if you buy one from him it will have major health issues, just that he doesn't get the health clearances that prove he is doing everything he should to avoid those problems.


----------



## cutem'all1090

Try Calvin Watson in Millen, GA great dogs for great prices PM if you would like his info


----------



## beauluckie

Keith Farmer and Brad Arrington are two guys that are right there in your neighborhood of Blackshear.  You should give either of them a call.  Mossy pond retrievers(Brad Arrington) and Tremblin earth kennels(Keith Farmer)


----------



## southgabowhunter

Got a Boykin about a month ago. Sending her to Brad as soon as shes old enough!


----------



## Drake1807

Look on the retriever training.com forum. They have some excellent dogs on there classified section. I would do some serious research. I just bought a pup that is five months old now and both of his parents are HRCH and I think that he is going to be awesome. I have never seen a pup with so much drive. Good luck.


----------

